# Acapulco information



## Karen G (Feb 3, 2010)

Added Feb. 2011: Thanks to siesta for this link about taxis and transportation in Acapulco.


Thanks to Monica for this comprehensive list:

MUST SEE - MUST DO
(in no particular order)
* the Cliff Divers show @ La Quebrada
* a sunset @ the legendary Hotel Los Flamingos - and a CocoLoco, which is said to have originated there
* sample the local evening/nighttime snack --> "Tacos al Pastor"
* experience a "Pozole Thursday" - and try the pozole for yourself!
* La Capilla de La Paz (Chapel of Peace) ---> in the Las Brisas hills
* for some ---> the Palladium nightclub (and others) ---> ACA Rocks!
* don't miss an Acapulco sunset!
* shop at a Mexican WalMart (there are two)
* El Fuerte de San Diego
* shop in the local (flea) markets - test both your negotiation skills & your patience!
* stroll the Costera
* walk the beaches
* hang around at El Zocalo (the town square down in Old ACA) - people watch - relax - have a bite to eat or a cold beverage – Friday nights, Saturdays & Sundays are best (to be with the local crowd)
* go across the street from El Zocalo - and walk along the malecon (boardwalk) - where all the fishing boats dock
* spend a few minutes (or several hours?) at the Playa Condesa party area one night - Paradise, Barbaroja, Disco Beach, & other nightclubs - and watch the bungy-jumpers @ Paradise
* dine at some of ACA's scores of great restaurants - maybe sample some good Mexican fare - and do try the local fish specialty ---> "huachinango a la talla" ... whole or filet red snapper, if you're so inclined (or maybe some fresh garlic shrimp?) Mmmmmm!
* visit the Peninsula de las Playas, out west past the zocalo ---> especially Playas Caleta y Caletilla, for the real flavor of Old Acapulco's early years
* Pie de la Cuesta (Sunset Beach) - northwest of the zocalo area on the outskirts of town
* Coyuca Lagoon - just across the street from Sunset Beach (on the inland side of the road)
* Barra Vieja - where the "huachinango a la talla" recipe is said to have originated - about 35-40 minutes southeast of town
* Tres Palos Lagoon - out near Barra Vieja
* Puerto Marques – hang out for a while and try the local seafood - out past the Brisas hills - also southeast of town
* see stunning views of Bahia Santa Lucia from the Careterra Escenica
(Scenic Highway) - in the Brisas area
* dine at one of the "upscale" restaurants located along the Careterra Escenica - just after sunset - take in the gorgeous views - and look out over the city as day turns to night
* and a host of other "activities" & "sights", if you're interested:
- ShotOver Jet
- Cici WaterPark (swim with the dolphins)
- Golf or Tennis
- Parasailing on the beaches
- Horseback Rides
- Jet Skis
- Four Wheelers
- The Acapulco Philharmonic
- Botanical Gardens
- La Catedral de Nuestra Senora de la Soledad (the Catholic church at the back of the zocalo)
- Ultra-light rides at the Mayan Palace complex


----------



## Monica (Feb 5, 2010)

*Acapulco Update*

The ShotOver Jet has closed down.

But....

There is a new mall out in the Diamonte area, La Isla.  Really a unique mall.  Lots of high-end stores such as Prada.
Lots of new places to eat, including Carlos & Chalies.
A new movie theater that is full almost every night.


----------



## bjones9942 (Jun 6, 2020)

I'll add a few things I enjoyed from my trip in 2019 ...

* Take a glass bottom boat to La Isla de la Roqueta and enjoy the restaurant Palao.
* Take a day tour (or navigate the several buses and boat) to Barra de Coyuca.  Amazing long stretch of beach with great palapas and food.
* See las clavadistas at La Quebrada while dining at La Perla or Don Carlos at the Mirador Hotel.
* Ride a horse drawn cinderella carriage along the Costera.
* Had I been there during their season (October - April), I'd have gone skydiving at Skydive Acapulco.
* Eat a LOT of great food in restaurants along the Costera.


----------



## bjones9942 (Aug 21, 2021)

I'll be going back to Acapulco this November.  I have a ticket for the XTASEA zipline, so I'll report back on how that experience is!  Also, looks like the drop zone in Acapulco shut down, so skydiving happens in Puerto Vallarta and Playa del Carmen.

Oh - last year the cinderella carriages were being pulled by little mini-atv's.  Not the normal horses.  Probably a permanent change.


----------



## b2bailey (Aug 21, 2021)

As a former owner and fan of Acapulco, I had to click on this. 
How about a survey of last time visiting ACA?
For me, it was 9-10 years ago. On that trip my husband wouldn't leave the resort.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Aug 21, 2021)

b2bailey said:


> As a former owner and fan of Acapulco, I had to click on this.
> How about a survey of last time visiting ACA?.....


There have been TUG members post about visiting Acapulco in addition to @bjones9942.
ACA remains on my bucket list. 
We would probably start with staying at (owned) Mayan Palace and using cabs and drivers.

I want to see the Diego Rivera sculpture - work of art  at  the Acapulco home 
of patron Delores Olmedo [ 1908 - 2002]


----------



## pittle (Aug 21, 2021)

Acapulco Vidanta has a special place in our hearts and we want to go again. We bought there in February 1999, went back in 2001 and then for 4 weeks when I retired in February 2002. We went with friends in 2006 and took the entire family in November 2007.  Then we moved to AZ, and it was easier to get to PV as 2-1/4 hour flight is hard to beat!

Sad to admit that I have not been since January 2011.  A friend went with me - just us gals.  We celebrated my 64th BD and her divorce from an abusive guy.  She flew into PHX and we then flew non-stop to ACA.  We had 2 wonderful weeks at the MP Golf location - the Tower and awesome pool were still not finished!  

Hubs and I want to go again, but right now, there are no non-stop flights and we do not want to fly form PHX to ATL or CLT to get there!  I check regularly for flights.


----------



## bjones9942 (Aug 21, 2021)

I've been to Acapulco twice now.  2019 and 2020.  I've decided to extend my week in Puerto Vallarta with a week in Acapulco each year.  I'm more of a city person so I enjoy Acapulco a lot.  That's not saying I hate Puerto Vallarta - I could sit on my balcony at the Lindo Mar the whole week just looking at the ocean!  This year I'm doing a Puerto Vallarta to México City to Acapulco trip.

@b2bailey - The federales came in, fired the whole police force and hired new ones a few years ago.  I'm not saying it's completely safe, especially if you're in a cartel, but it's targeted violence and tourists aren't the targets.  I feel safe wherever I go, and the first year down I was with a Méxican friend who had me riding collectivos and going places many gringos don't.  Last year I limited my wandering, but only because of covid-19.

@T-Dot-Traveller - that's on my list too.  Have you been to the Mercado Abelardo L. Rodriguez in México City?  There are murals inside done by Diego Rivera's students.  It's close to the zocaló, so an easy side trip that's well worth the visit if you like Rivera.

@pittle - You could do what I'm doing and make it a two week trip - direct flight to México City for a week, then direct flight to Acapulco for another week.  Yes - you'd probably have to change planes on the way home ... or do another week in México City


----------

